# stevens model 62 help



## Geneooo (Apr 15, 2012)

where can i fina a tatical stock to fit my stevens model 62


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

No one makes a tatical stock for a Stevens Model 62, don't know of any one making an after market stock for that rifle, "tactical" or otherwise.

huntin1


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

That is what I was thinking. If you want something tactical you may have to get a stock like you want and have a gun smith inlet it for your rifle.

The 1972 Miami Dolphins lost one game, it was an exhibition game vs. Chuck Norris and three seven year old girls. Chuck Norris won with a roundhouse-kick to the face in overtime.


----------

